# تعلم الرسم بلفلفل والباميا



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_الرسم على القماش بالفلفل الحلو(البارد) والباميا _
_الادوات المستخدمه الوان القماش والفلفل الحلو والباميا والفرشاه_
_




_
_يتم قص حبة الفلفل البارد_
_



_
_وضع اللون على الحواف_
_



_
_يتم الرسم على القماش_
_



_
_يتم تلوين الباميا_
_



_
_الرسم بالباميا على القماش_
_



_
_ويتم قص جزء من الباميا للرسم على الاطراف_
_



_
_يتم الرسم داخل حبات الفلفل_
_



_
_الشكل النهائي_
_



_
_








اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_​


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههه
فكرة حلوووووووووووة وسهلة جداااااااااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااا مورااااااا


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا مورا مارون
فكرة رائعة للرسم
والاوع انك تعرفى تطبخى بيهم
والا تكونى مثل غالبية بنات طنطو حواء 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكره برضه تصدقي *
*ميرسي يا مورا علي الفكره الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sara A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة
شكرا مورا


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة واهه نستخدمهم فى حاجة بدل الخيبة الى احنا فيها على رأى وليم
لا بس انتى عرفانى انا تخصص ملوخية هههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع والصور يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

meri قال:


> هههههه
> فكرة حلوووووووووووة وسهلة جداااااااااااااااا
> شكرااااااااااااااا مورااااااا


 اهلااا نورتي الموضوع

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سارا

كوكومان العظيم

ميرسي ليكم ولتشجيعكم 

ربنا يبارك خياتكم​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا مورا مارون
> 
> فكرة رائعة للرسم
> والاوع انك تعرفى تطبخى بيهم
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اصلك مادوفتش طبختنا انا والبت جيلان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماكنتش دلوقتي هنا:hlp:​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة واهه نستخدمهم فى حاجة بدل الخيبة الى احنا فيها على رأى وليم*
> *لا بس انتى عرفانى انا تخصص ملوخية هههههههههه*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا الي عارفة يابت:download:

محناالي طبخينها:t30:

هههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *فكره برضه تصدقي *
> 
> *ميرسي يا مورا علي الفكره الجميله*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 نور القمر صفحتي​


----------



## nonaa (21 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلمى موا
وتسلم ايدك الحلوة
الصورة جميله والفكرة تجنن وجديدة​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلمى موا​
> وتسلم ايدك الحلوة
> 
> الصورة جميله والفكرة تجنن وجديدة​


 اهلا بي نونا

شرفتي حبيبتي

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشمعنا ومعاكى جيلان
هو انتى ما تعرفيش تعملى حاجة لوحدك ابدا

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة واهه نستخدمهم فى حاجة بدل الخيبة الى احنا فيها على رأى وليم
لا بس انتى عرفانى انا تخصص ملوخية هههههههههه 

وادى جيلان مالهاش الا فى الملوخية
مش بقول بلا خيبة يا بنات طنطو حواء
وبالمناسبة زرتى مطبخكم امتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اشمعنا ومعاكى جيلان
> هو انتى ما تعرفيش تعملى حاجة لوحدك ابدا​
> ...


 

 البت جيلان دي توئم الطبخ معي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصلي كنت معاها في المطبخ اخر مرة عملنا ملوخية
30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> البت جيلان دي توئم الطبخ معي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى انا فاكر انى شميت ريحتها من سنة
يبقى انتوا اللى كنتم عملينها مش تقولى
بامارة ما لقيتها محدوفة من الشباك عشان سايطة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى انا فاكر انى شميت ريحتها من سنة
> يبقى انتوا اللى كنتم عملينها مش تقولى
> بامارة ما لقيتها محدوفة من الشباك عشان سايطة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههه ايون من حلاوتها محدش قدر يقاومها طبعا 30:
اكيد قصدك كدى :11azy:*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> البت جيلان دي توئم الطبخ معي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه ايون الى هى كانت من نص ساعة دى :smil16:
ولا ايه يا وليم :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*افكار جديده وحلوه
بس انا افضل اكل الفلفل والباميه بدل الرسم بيهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة لذيذة أوى بجد و طعمها حلو كماااااااااااااااان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايون من حلاوتها محدش قدر يقاومها طبعا 30:
> اكيد قصدك كدى :11azy:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد جيلان
من حلاوتها اترمت من الشباك
عشان الحلاوة تعم على الكل
ونصيحة اشتروا كتاب ابلة بطاطس فى الطهى
يمكن تتعلموا حاجة تفيدكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد جيلان
> من حلاوتها اترمت من الشباك
> عشان الحلاوة تعم على الكل
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ايون كدى يا مستر وليم كلمة الحق 30:
انت تؤمر نجيبه و ماله
هات انت تمنه بس و فوريرة*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايون كدى يا مستر وليم كلمة الحق 30:
> انت تؤمر نجيبه و ماله
> هات انت تمنه بس و فوريرة*​



لو على ثمنة سهلة
جيلان
الخوف يا عباس زى ما يجى زى ما يروح
ولا ندخل مطبخ ولا نعرف نطبخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> لو على ثمنة سهلة
> جيلان
> الخوف يا عباس زى ما يجى زى ما يروح
> ولا ندخل مطبخ ولا نعرف نطبخ
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*
منا بعرف اعمل فراخ وسمك وملوخية وحاجات تانية مش فاكراها  30:
هو هيحتاج ايه تانى يعنى :11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

* فعلا رسم حلو قوى
 اة بقى لو يوضع فى الفرن على نار هادية
هههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## فونتالولو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا مورا علي الفكره الجميله ديه 
 بجد جميله اوي
ومتسمعيش كلام وليم  
هو يعني الي بعرف يطبخ
ههههههههههههههههههههه
خليه يوينا*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله ربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## كريستين2 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

حلووووووووووووووووووووة اوى اوى اوى ميررررررررسى كتير ليكى


----------



## وليم تل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اخيرا اتلمت فونتا على جيلان ومورا
الثلاثى الخطير فى فن الطبيخ
بس غالبا طبيخ مع الملايكة فى الاحلام
وكويس جيلان فراخ وسمك وملوخية وحاجات تانية مش فكراها
وفونتا تقول يطبخ هو عليكم نور
فضحتونا يا بنات طنطو حوا فى الامم المتحدة
بالذمة قوليلى انتم فالحين فى اية بالظبط...................؟!
ولا حاجة طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا فنانه بجد يامورا*
*سهل بجد وبيدى نتايج روعه*
*ومش مكلف*
*يعنى سهل تنفيذه*
*بجد شطورة ياقمر *


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *افكار جديده وحلوه*
> 
> 
> *بس انا افضل اكل الفلفل والباميه بدل الرسم بيهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 شكرا سويتي

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *لا فنانه بجد يامورا*
> *سهل بجد وبيدى نتايج روعه*
> *ومش مكلف*
> *يعنى سهل تنفيذه*
> *بجد شطورة ياقمر *




ميرسي توتي 

ميرسي ع التشجيع 

ميرسي لزيارة

بجد نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *فكرة لذيذة أوى بجد و طعمها حلو كماااااااااااااااان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*




:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *فعلا رسم حلو قوى*
> 
> *اة بقى لو يوضع فى الفرن على نار هادية*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:

الشباب كلها واقعة من جوعها في المنتدى

خلاص حقدملكون الملوخية الي طابخينها وامري لله

حسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوي كتيرة​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> فكره جميله ربنا يبارك تعبك خير


 ميرسي

ربنا يبارك 

موفي صديقي العزيز​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كريستين2 قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووة اوى اوى اوى ميررررررررسى كتير ليكى


 اهلاااا نورتي كريستسن

عاوزين بقا همتك للمواضيع​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> اخيرا اتلمت فونتا على جيلان ومورا
> 
> الثلاثى الخطير فى فن الطبيخ
> بس غالبا طبيخ مع الملايكة فى الاحلام
> ...


 

:ab6:​ 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منا بعرف اعمل فراخ وسمك وملوخية وحاجات تانية مش فاكراها 30:*
> 
> *هو هيحتاج ايه تانى يعنى :11azy:*​


* جيلان مش ملاحظة حاجة ياختي :t9:*

*الرجالة في المنتدى خلاص ضربت دماغهم خالص:w00t::w00t::w00t:*

*وخصوصا بس كون انا وانت في المواضيع*
*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> * جيلان مش ملاحظة حاجة ياختي :t9:*
> 
> *الرجالة في المنتدى خلاص ضربت دماغهم خالص:w00t::w00t::w00t:*
> 
> ...




*ولعها يا بوتاجاز *​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ولعها يا بوتاجاز *​


:ura1::ura1:​ 

:10E3E4~1105::10E3E4~1105::10E3E4~1105::10E3E4~1105::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:​ 
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2009)

نورت كليمو 

ميرسي


----------



## Coptic Mena (16 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جمييييل جدا يامورا بس انا مش برسم بيهم انا بكالهم بس هاجرب*​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




 
​


----------



## JOJE (17 أغسطس 2009)

بجد ربنا يبركك موضوع سهل وبسيط  وجميل جدا


----------



## مورا مارون (20 أغسطس 2009)

نورت الرب يباركك للرد
​


----------

